# Gravity East MTB at Blue



## gorgonzola (May 20, 2009)

http://media.myfoxnepa.com/special/tgo.html

Hopefully these events are a success and lift serviced mtb at blue becomes a permanent reality. I'm gonna try to run one of the supr d races fo sho


----------



## RootDKJ (May 20, 2009)

Do you think I'll get chased down or yelled at for biking fast down Paradise?




Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 20, 2009)

the course looks sick and really scary..


----------



## Highway Star (May 20, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> the course looks sick and really scary..



Errrrrrr............lol.  That's a pretty easy looking course.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 21, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Errrrrrr............lol.  That's a pretty easy looking course.



Well then maybe you can show us how it's done on your sledgehammer..I mean you have shocks, pegs and you got like 3 feet of air that one time..JEA!!!!


----------

